# R8 Fly Cutter



## ARM (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi Guys
A knock-off completed recently. 
Thanks for eye-balling
aRM


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice work!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## intjonmiller (Nov 20, 2016)

Gorgeous finish


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 21, 2016)

looks great! very nice work


----------



## ARM (Nov 21, 2016)

Uglydog said:


> Nice work!!
> 
> Daryl
> MN


thanks Daryl
Much appreciated
aRM


----------



## ARM (Nov 21, 2016)

intjonmiller said:


> Gorgeous finish


Jon Miller
U too kind 
Thanks
aRM


----------



## ARM (Nov 21, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> looks great! very nice work


Sir Mike Walton
Thanks
BTW, are these numerous national Stationery stores here in SA belong to U and Your Family  ???
Man, U Guys must be loaded  !!!
Just kidding, Sir
Have a great week ahead
aRM


----------

